# Aviso aos navegadores

## humpback

Bem vindos ao forum de Gentoo em Português. Aqui podem ser colocadas quaisquer duvidas relativas ao Gentoo Linux. A lingua a ser usada é como seria de esperar o Português.

Não são aqui feitas distinções entre pt_PT ou pt_BR (ou qq outro) excepto quando for mesmo necessário (configurações de teclados/locales e outros).

Esta é tambem, até outro local se proporcionar, a casa do Projecto de Documentação de Linux em Português. Para que não se misturem muito as mensagens quam iniciar uma thread ligado ao grupo de documentação deve incluir [PT-DOC] no inicio do subject da mensagem.

Caso usem irc não deixem de aparecer na OpenProjects (agora conhecida como FreeNode) no canal #gentoo-pt .

(obrigado pela correcção sena)

[EDITADO A 14-12-2002]

As flamewars não vão ser toleradas. Como foi dito por alguem este é um forum de ajuda onde apesar de não se colocar em causa que algumas pessoas saibam mais do que outras não serão admitidas respostas do tipo: "Isso é uma grande asneira e tu um grande burro." . Existem formas mais diplomaticas  e eficazes de se mostrar a alguem que ele está errado.

[EDITADO A 24-02-2003]

O forums.gentoo.org é um forum MUITO grande, com cerca de 13500 utilizadores, 700 mensagens por dia e 40 novos utilizadores a cada dia ( https://forums.gentoo.org/statistics.php ). É sem duvida o maior forum que eu uso, tanto em numero de utilizadores como de mensagens. Por tal é normal que diferentes pessoas com diferentes ideias se cruzem por aqui. Por tal algumas palavras e imagens que se usam devem ser bem pensadas antes de ser usadas para que outras pessoas não se sintam ofendidas. (Hint: Usar avatar's com imagens do goat.cx NÃO É aceitavel (não visitem se não se querem sentir enojados)).

Atenciosamente

Gustavo Felisberto

----------

## lowgitek

Viva Gustavo!

Até que enfim um espaço para o povo falante do português nesse cantinho de byte. 

Um abraço a todos espero poder contar convosco e ponho me igualmente ao vosso dispor naquilo que souber ajudar.

Elton Machado.

----------

## darktux

 *Quote:*   

> You cannot delete your posts in this forum

 

Atão porquê?  :Sad: 

----------

## humpback

Porque não és moderador......  :Smile: 

isto basicamente é para tornar o trabalho dos moderadores mais facil...

Tipo:

1- Um utilizador faz um post muito feio.

2- uma série de pessoas reclama com mensagens para os moderadores.

3- O utilizador apaga o post.

4- Um moderador vem ver o que se passa e já nao encontra nada.

Tinha de ir aos posts apagados e coisas assim...

Eu vou ja apagar o teu post duplicado  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Adicionei esta mensagem so para chamar a atenção para as ultimas edições. Como sempre se alguem tiver algo a comentar que diga de sua justiça.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Porque está restricta a criação de Polls?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

Eu não tinha ainda reparado nisso pois como moderador posso criar pools. Falei com o Nitro e segundo ele não é muito necessário que utilizadores possam criar pools num forum com tao pouco movimento (o forum portugues, nos outros maiores podem). Por isso caso alguem queira abrir uma votação basta que me manda uma mensagem privada com o nome, local onde a quer e o que deve ser colocado a votação).

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Por isso caso alguem queira abrir uma votação basta que me manda uma mensagem privada com o nome, local onde a quer e o que deve ser colocado a votação).

 

Mas o que perderiamos, se pudessemos nós próprios criar as polls, em vez de só os moderadores?

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Por acaso tb não tou a perceber a razão de não permitirem criar polls. De qualquer forma, até haver uma explicação razoável, contem comigo para criar polls também.

----------

## humpback

Bem, basicamente é a opinião dele que em foruns pequenos nao vale a pena..... Se não concordam falem com ele....

Eu pessoalmente concordo com ele, um forum pequeno como o nosso com a hipotese de criarar pools ia ser toda a gente a criar pools por tudo e por nada....

----------

## lmpinto

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Bem, basicamente é a opinião dele que em foruns pequenos nao vale a pena..... Se não concordam falem com ele....
> 
> Eu pessoalmente concordo com ele, um forum pequeno como o nosso com a hipotese de criarar pools ia ser toda a gente a criar pools por tudo e por nada....

 

À mesma agora o pessoal pode criar posts por tudo e por nada  :Smile: 

Para além de que há certos posts que ganhavam muito com uma poll,

como por exemplo o do   recenseamento ...

----------

## humpback

Existem 3 moderadores, mais uns 2 ou 3 que não sendo especificos do forum de Portugal ca vem bastante. Não custa nada ao fazer o post deixar uma nota a criar uma pool, indicar o nome e quais as opções, se os mods acharem que vale a pena eles vao logo criar.

Não deixa de ser interessante, que esta thread que atrai tanta atenção e que tem uma pool tenha apenas 6 votos  :Smile: 

E eu por razões obivais ainda não votei.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *humpback wrote:*   

> Não deixa de ser interessante, que esta thread que atrai tanta atenção e que tem uma pool tenha apenas 6 votos

 

A meu ver, é uma questão de liberdade de expressão. Neste momento estão a partir do princípio que é preciso um moderador achar interessante uma votação, para que ela possa ser feita. É um pouco estar a pedir licença para criar um post. E isso trás um sentimento desagradável.

Na minha opinião, acho que é uma restrição exagerada. Não há qualquer motivo para estar a restrigir a criação de polls, partindo do princípio que se um moderador achar que a poll não interessa para o tópico, pode como com qualquer post, bloquear futuras interacções, ou até apagar.

Eu já tive para criar uma poll, como deu para perceber quando criei o post inicial desta discussão. E posso dizer que o resultado da política actual, foi desencorajar a criação de votações. Resultado... não criei a poll => quebra da dinâmica do Forum, e  um sentimento de frustração.

Resumindo, acho que é uma política contra-produtiva. Com mais aspectos negativos, do que positivos.

Dêem-me o vosso parecer.

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Eu sinceramente, a não ser que haja uma explicação razoável, acho o motivo apresentado insuficiente. Não devia ser ao contrário? muitos posts, maior perigo de flood de polls? 

Concordo com o PT_Lamb, e se todos concordarem podemos falar com o Nitro para que esclareça a situação.

----------

## pilla

pra mim, nao chega a ser um problema de liberdade de expressao, porque eh possivel se manifestar perfeitamente sem os polls. Entretanto, nao creio que haja necessidade de restringir esse recurso.

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *Bloody Bastard wrote:*   

> pra mim, nao chega a ser um problema de liberdade de expressao, porque eh possivel se manifestar perfeitamente sem os polls. Entretanto, nao creio que haja necessidade de restringir esse recurso.

 

... mas que na altura senti-me frustrado, e acabei por não criar a poll, é um facto.

Proponho que um moderador crie uma votação com os seguintes dados:

Questão: Concorda que deva ser dada a permissão a todos os Utilizadores deste fórum para criar votações (polls)?

Respostas Possíveis: Sim, Não, não sei.

Tempo de Expiração: Se calhar uns 5 dias, ou menos... não sei. (Fica ao critério do moderador).

Bem... o "não sei" é facultativo, não sei se faz muito sentido porque a questão é bastante simples. Fica ao critério do moderador.  :Smile: 

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## source

Parece-me uma excelente ideia PT_LAmb.   :Idea: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Ok, vou criar.

----------

## pilla

Regra Nova

Devido aos problemas com as discussoes oriundas do #gentoo@PTNet, será pedido à admininstração dos fórums que usuarios que retomarem o bate-boca aqui tenham suas contas bloqueadas.

Mais detalhes sobre o que é a discussão aqui

----------

## darktux

Só um pequeno promenor, foi no #gentoo@PTnet

Espero que não levem o reparo a mal

----------

## pilla

Tudo bem.

 *darktux wrote:*   

> Só um pequeno promenor, foi no #gentoo@PTnet
> 
> Espero que não levem o reparo a mal

 

----------

## MetalGod

Bem eu acho k o problema n eh bem as regras... as regras estao bastante boas  acho k o problema grave foi alguns moderadores terem "marcado" um pouco alguns users mas prontos fico-me por aqui n quero arranjar mais problemas...   :Smile:   pq ate n vale a pena

Ainda assim eh notorio que estes forums cada vez tem mais sucesso e por vezes contribuem para o deselvolvimento da distro... Eu espero no futuro ajudar mais algo que tou habituado a fazer com   os meus pequenos conheçimentos de unix pois o povo ajuda-se bem noutros locais de ajuda e aqui tb eh uma boa oportunidade 

Gostei muito da ideia do pt_lamb

----------

## To

roger that.  :Cool: 

Tó

ISEC.ptnet.org IRC operator

----------

## darktux

 *To wrote:*   

> ISEC.ptnet.org IRC operator

 

LOOOOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PT_LAmb

 *MetalGOD wrote:*   

> as regras estao bastante boas acho k o problema grave foi alguns moderadores terem "marcado" um pouco alguns users
> 
> (...)
> 
> Gostei muito da ideia do pt_lamb

 Obrigado! Mas que nao se fique com a ideia que me considero marcado... nao sei se te estavas a referir a mim.

Nao considero que alguem esteja a ser injustamente marcado...

 *darktux wrote:*   

>  *To wrote:*   ISEC.ptnet.org IRC operator 
> 
> LOOOOL       

 

???

Cumprimentos,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

ISCTE.PTnet.org IRC operator

----------

## MetalGod

PT_LAMB n me estava a referir a ti

To tiveste mal   :Rolling Eyes: 

```

ISEC.ptnet.org IRC operator

```

eu fiz mal em inserir o irc.ptnet.org aqui espero k tu tambem não o faças pois não tem nada haver com os forums repito "eu fiz mal em inserir o irc.ptnet.org aqui"   :Smile:  [/list]

----------

## MetalGod

Esta roupa esta mais do que lavada e passada a ferro.

Retirei o sticky

----------

## PT_LAmb

Xiii! Ao tempo! Nem nunca reparei que estava Sticky! Cá para mim foi uma grande confusão.

----------

